# iv been geting luck !!!



## redneckkittykillers (May 1, 2005)

iv been geting luck at dover damn for channel 4 to 5 pounds each.using blue gile and chubs cut.iv been there at the spillway casting past the 2nd piller catching 3 to 5 of them a day. if any one whant to go fishing with out geting skunked try there. if u go have fun go catch a big one


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the great information!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

WHich Spillway are you talkign about? When I'm at the cabin again, I'm going to catch a few dozen chibs, eveyone seems to use them!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Gonna catch the "chibs" eh, better consult a doctor before you just run out and catch a case of the "chibs."

Jack's rubbing off on me, lol english police.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

heh, i was going to say something but i figured i'd let someone else take it. 

hey mellon, why don't we ever use chibs on the GMR?


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

You make it too easy Mellon, i was gonna get you when you first posted it, but i thought we have got you enough


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Chibs are a certain type of creek Chub found in southeaster Ohio. Very hard to find normally, but are plentifull in the area our cabin is at.


----------

